# Transferability of Russian paramedic certification to USA?



## questioner (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I'm writing a novel and have spent several weeks trying unsuccessfully to find the answer to this question: if my character becomes a paramedic in Russia and then emigrates to the US, is he able to use his qualification? From attempting to search via Google translate and scouring threads here and on feldsher.ru my understanding is that the paramedic course in Russia is three years long and is comparable to ALS standards in the US, so would his qualifications be valid or would he have to undergo the course again? If it makes any difference, the story is set in North Carolina. Sorry if this question is being asked in the wrong place, I'm about out of options trying to figure this out. Thanks a lot for any help!


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 31, 2014)

probably not.  

better would be him being an ambulance driver in Russia, and then moving to the US to become a paramedic.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 31, 2014)

questioner said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm writing a novel and have spent several weeks trying unsuccessfully to find the answer to this question: if my character becomes a paramedic in Russia and then emigrates to the US, is he able to use his qualification? From attempting to search via Google translate and scouring threads here and on feldsher.ru my understanding is that the paramedic course in Russia is three years long and is comparable to ALS standards in the US, so would his qualifications be valid or would he have to undergo the course again? If it makes any difference, the story is set in North Carolina. Sorry if this question is being asked in the wrong place, I'm about out of options trying to figure this out. Thanks a lot for any help!


While I'm sure that there's a process that could be used to do what you're thinking of, in practice, I would imagine that the Russian training would not likely meet US DOT standards nor state standards so he'd have to go through the whole process to become a Paramedic. 

It might further your book's plot to have him come over from Russia, quietly go through US Paramedic training and then pick up with whatever storyline you have created thus far. Maybe his classmates could later help him out with some problem...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 31, 2014)

Another issue would be a work visa. Seeing as we're overcrowded with EMS providers as it is.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 31, 2014)

probably not, but you never know. 
Try contacting these guys, our national EMS certification body.
nremt.org Phone: +1 614-888-4484


----------



## blindsideflank (Mar 31, 2014)

To throw in a bit of a curveball, I've worked on an ambulance with a Russian anaesthesiologist who had troubles transferring over so he became a paramedic (dunno what training he needed or if he could challenge it)


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 1, 2014)

blindsideflank said:


> To throw in a bit of a curveball, I've worked on an ambulance with a Russian anaesthesiologist who had troubles transferring over so he became a paramedic (dunno what training he needed or if he could challenge it)



I  have also herd this! The Russian doctor I know of became a U.S. Paramedic and worked in Portland, Oregon for AMR.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 1, 2014)

The basics of medicine may not be philosophically the same there either.
We used to have a fellow from Russia active here, maybe try a search for him and even try to contact him?

EDIT:
Here:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=20350&highlight=Moscow


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 2, 2014)

Another:
http://www.emtlife.com/member.php?u=1619


----------

